# Was the Milton show any good?



## Thunderstick1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Did you find any deals? Were there alot of people there?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

There was a great turn out sat.I did not go today,but had a positive experince sat.,saw more than a few forum members there.My first time to the Milton show,i"ll go back.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Good show for me, my buddy had a great show!! Found three really great buys!! It was really busy on Sat pretty much all day.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd go back to another show there. Even though it was very small, I was impressed with the amount of private sales. Good to put some faces with PFF handles.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I went also on Saturday. Decent show with some good deals but there was about a million people there. This show usually has a good turnout, so why don't they get a bigger location, I could only see it getting better? 

Ted


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

ted-hurst said:


> I went also on Saturday. Decent show with some good deals but there was about a million people there. This show usually has a good turnout, so why don't they get a bigger location, I could only see it getting better?
> 
> Ted


+1 to that! I wanted to go but everytime I go I can't see nothing from the large crowds!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Did any of you guys buy that Marlin 336T (Texan) 30/30 that the 2nd table on the left had as you enter the door ? I went back to it twice and came really close to buying it. I have no idea why.
I don't shoot the three 30/30s that I have now but I liked the gun. The crossbolt safety was really the kicker as to why I didn't buy it.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I saw it also and almost bought it. It looked like a good deal but I passed also. 

Ted


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I picked up a couple of knives at good prices, didn't see any guns that were a deal. Everytime I go to one of these shows lately I count my blessings that I stocked up on most of what I need last century. I feel for anybody trying to build a stash today.

Rick


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> I picked up a couple of knives at good prices, didn't see any guns that were a deal. Everytime I go to one of these shows lately I count my blessings that I stocked up on most of what I need last century. I feel for anybody trying to build a stash today.
> 
> Rick


Same here. I tried to buy "lifetime" supplies of some types of ammo in the mid 90's. I only thought it was expensive then. It's crazy now.


----------



## irishoutlaw (Mar 9, 2012)

Is there ever any NRA gunshows in or around pensacola? Ive been told that they are a good show to attend. Tried looking online and did not come up with to much info.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

irishoutlaw said:


> Is there ever any NRA gunshows in or around pensacola? Ive been told that they are a good show to attend. Tried looking online and did not come up with to much info.


None that I'm aware of.


----------

